# Prayer



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I have had the strongest urge pressed upon me to ask everyone to pray for our nation. I don't know what's behind it ( other then the obvious). So, will everyone please pray for our nation, our leaders, and also for our police officers protecting our communities. 

Thank You in advance.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

You know, it's very odd that you bring this up. I had a strange feeling coming into work today. I'm not sure if it's because of all the election hype or what.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Excellent request. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Will do!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My hubby and I were just talking about this last night. Yes, we do need to remember our country and leaders in prayer.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Shelly -- I've been praying for the last couple of weeks about the election and asking God to guide us into making the right choices to help our country. My prayers will continue and I know that God will provide the answer that we need.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't want to start a political debate, but *I* certainly have never feared an election as much as I fear this one. Our futures are truly riding on the right decisions by our people and THAT is a heavy burden on many of us. So, we have definitely been praying. I know I have!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This tread is pointing in a bad direction IMHO.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> This tread is pointing in a bad direction IMHO.


Agreed


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I wanted to let ya'll know that what has been heavy on my heart is the pure evil in this country, well the world today. Everytime you watch the news... Children are being abuse, molested, stolen out of your back yard. Elderly are being robbed, mistreated... Not to mention the poor animals. And I live in a small rural community. I can't imagine what it is like in the bigger cities. It's been weighing on my heart and my mind. On the way to work this morning a voice told me to start praying. And the feeling that I need to pray without ceasing will not leave me. Just heavy hearted. Thats the only way I know to describe it. Anyways, I know that's the way the world is now. But sometimes it hard to shallow.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

sdubose said:


> I wanted to let ya'll know that what has been heavy on my heart is the pure evil in this country, well the world today. Everytime you watch the news... Children are being abuse, molested, stolen out of your back yard. Elderly are being robbed, mistreated... Not to mention the poor animals. And I live in a small rural community. I can't imagine what it is like in the bigger cities. It's been weighing on my heart and my mind. On the way to work this morning a voice told me to start praying. And the feeling that I need to pray without ceasing will not leave me. Just heavy hearted. Thats the only way I know to describe it. Anyways, I know that's the way the world is now. But sometimes it hard to shallow.


Totally understood...I, too, wonder where our morals have gone. It makes me very sad.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> This tread is pointing in a bad direction IMHO.


I agree. :smilie_tischkante: Everybody is going to pray for the candidate they want to come out. Does not mean it is good for the country. Time will tell if the one elected has been good for the country. We are at a cross road. There are 2 choices. God does not care about which one we make. It's OUR choice, not HIS. We are here to learn lessons. He cannot make the choice for us or we would not learn our lessons.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I personally believe in the seperation of church and state. SM is church and FB is state so to speak. I feel free to post political commentary on FB. Not here. I think it is against our rules anyway. I have stated before that as a non religious person, I do not pray. I don't mind others praying, but for some reason lately, prayers seem to have a distinct political flavor. That was all I was saying. I'm sure the OP's intent was pure, and that is fine. But when I see it turning to "our futures depend" on the "correct" political choice, I don't like it. Let's remember this is a dog forum and leave it at that before we chase more people away!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Praying


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

​rayer:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> This tread is pointing in a bad direction IMHO.


Also agree!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Shelly, thank you for your suggestion. I've been praying every nite for 3 years for our country.

I'm glad I have company......
Lots of love to all.....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I totally agree and have been praying for our great nation. God does care for us as long as we honor him. He has blessed us for many, many years because we were a nation of Christians. God does give us choices and it is up to up to make the right choice. If we continue to turn away from God, he will turn away from us.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

sassy's mommy said:


> I totally agree and have been praying for our great nation. God does care for us as long as we honor him. He has blessed us for many, many years because we were a nation of Christians. God does give us choices and it is up to up to make the right choice. If we continue to turn away from God, he will turn away from us.



:amen:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Good Post Pat and Claire:wub:. I have been praying for our country for a very long time also. Prayer is a conversation with God and the most direct way to get to know someone is to have a conversation. God wants to know us.:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

sassy's mommy said:


> I totally agree and have been praying for our great nation. God does care for us as long as we honor him. He has blessed us for many, many years because we were a nation of Christians. God does give us choices and it is up to up to make the right choice. If we continue to turn away from God, he will turn away from us.


 Since when are we a nation of Christians?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying ~ and it's more for the moral aspects of our nation....not any fly by night political leader (living outside of DC, my views on politics are a wee bit soapbox"ish" lol).


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm leaving this thread open but would like to remind everyone that threads about politics and religion are not allowed in the Spoiled Maltese rules. Please be certain that any future comments are neutral on those topics. For example, my hope is that our world can find a way to live in peace, regardless of individual beliefs. 

Thanks!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> I totally agree and have been praying for our great nation. God does care for us as long as we honor him. He has blessed us for many, many years because we were a nation of Christians. God does give us choices and it is up to up to make the right choice. If we continue to turn away from God, he will turn away from us.


In Jesus' Name :amen::goodpost:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Since when are we a nation of Christians?


I think what Pat meant to say is that our nation was founded on Christian/Biblical principles but unfortunately, our country has moved far away from those principles. I agree with her.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

maggieh said:


> I'm leaving this thread open but would like to remind everyone that threads about politics and religion are not allowed in the Spoiled Maltese rules. Please be certain that any future comments are neutral on those topics. For example, my hope is that our world can find a way to live in peace, regardless of individual beliefs.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank YOU! And for the record I thougt this thread should have been closed before the first page ended. It is both religious (at least for Christians) and political.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Thank YOU! And for the record I thougt this thread should have been closed before the first page ended. It is both religious (at least for Christians) and political.


I agree, Pam. This thread is clearly in violation of our rules.

"Discussions on the topics of religion or politics are not allowed at all on this forum."

SM has a diverse membership with many different religious and political views. This thread is clearly offensive to our non-Christian members. I am disappointed that it has not been removed.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I agree, Pam. This thread is clearly in violation of our rules.
> 
> "Discussions on the topics of religion or politics are not allowed at all on this forum."
> 
> SM has a diverse membership with many different religious and political views. This thread is clearly offensive to our non-Christian members. I am disappointed that it has not been removed.



I have to agree... This thread seems both political and religious to me!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Why is it OK to pray for people and dogs and not for our country?:angry:All the OP asked for was prayers.Please stop turning this thread into somethin it is not. 
I am sure no one meant to offend anyone.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maisie and Me said:


> Why is it OK to pray for people and dogs and not for our country?:angry:All the OP asked for was prayers.Please stop turning this thread into somethin it is not.
> I am sure no one meant to offend anyone.


It's okay to pray for people and dogs here because this is a DOG forum.

While it is fine to pray for our country generically as Maggie pointed out, once posts starting mentioning the election and then Christian values, it violated SM rules.

"Discussions on the topics of religion or politics are not allowed at all on this forum."


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry, I interpret "praying for this country" right before a presidential election as praying for certain candidates to win or not win... and we all know which side is more heavily "Christian"... just saying...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Generally speaking, when we Pray for" this Country", does not have to mean that we are praying for one candidate or another. No matter what the outcome of the election turns out to be, it will be what will be for the next four years whether we like it or not.

And yes, this thread does need to close down permanently. It is apparently beginning to offend some here on SM and I am sure that is truly not the intent.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, this thread is making me very sad. I find it VERY unfortunate that it's ok to ask for prayers for some things and not for others. Does anyone else not see how absurd that is? Either all prayer requests are ok, or they are not. Either ALL political comments are ok, or they are not. I'm fine with it either way, but this wishy washy stuff is pure nonsense. So no more prayer requests for healing, grief etc? Is that really what yall want? It's funny, because some who don't like this thread have also asked for a prayer support.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Wow, this thread is making me very sad. I find it VERY unfortunate that it's ok to ask for prayers for some things and not for others. Does anyone else not see how absurd that is? Either all prayer requests are ok, or they are not. Either ALL political comments are ok, or they are not. I'm fine with it either way, but this wishy washy stuff is pure nonsense. So no more prayer requests for healing, grief etc? Is that really what yall want? It's funny, because some who don't like this thread have also asked for a prayer support.


Amen. Oops ... I mean, me too. :HistericalSmiley:

However ...

I DO understand why it's against the rules to discuss politics on SM. I see the ugliness on Facebook in regard to politics ... it has become so hateful with name calling that, to me, sounds so immature and ignorant.

As for religion ... I, too, can understand why it can become a sensitive subject to discuss. Many folks, unfortunately, can go overboard when discussing different religions and become downright hateful if one does not agree with their beliefs.

I do want to say that I feel blessed <------ (oops ... can I say that? ... LOL) that almost fifteen years ago already ... I became friends with four other women on an Oprah forum. We are still close friends today. In fact, we have our own private little group called ... GWTA (Great Women Think Alike) 

Do you know what the question of the day was on the Oprah forum?? The question was ... " Do you believe that you should submit to your husband?" LOL
Oprah had just done a show on a certain religion that believes women should do so. Well, I answered by saying that I wouldn't go into detail ... except to say that ... I control the TV remote! And, I believe that says it all for how I felt to Oprah's question! :HistericalSmiley:

Anyway, after the initial question ... many of us ended up discussing everything under the sun! That's why I never understood what "high-jacking a thread meant until joining SM! 

And, yes, there were some who took the religion question to heart. But, they also quietly left. They didn't keep on coming back to read anything that offended them. And, I must say that the conversations were fun and sometimes serious. The people who continued on the forum were intelligent and witty and fun members who didn't act like kindergarten children when they didn't agree with the subject at hand. That's what I LOVED about that forum. We respected one another's opinions and thoughts.

So, whenever we have to close threads here ... I find it discouraging. 

My four close GWTA friends are of different political parties ... but, we can have intelligent discussions and often think about what the other side shares to think about further. We come from different religions. Two of these women are closer to my own daughter's age ... and, in fact, one has me on her FB page as her second mother. The other two women are closer to my age. I could go on and on ...

As for SM ... Of course, I love SM. There are an exceptionally wonderful group of members here. 

It's just threads like this one that I personally feel can make a mountain out of a mole hill. And, I get frustrated when the threads are then closed. I also feel that is why we have lost so many members who are now on FB ... because they feel as though they are walking on eggshells and worry about being banned.

Yes, on the other hand ... I do believe that the rules of this forum must be followed ... as difficult as it sometimes might seem to be.

Okay ... I've wanted to express this for a long time. I hope it gets posted before we close yet another thread.

Let's just be kind to one another ... It's within most of us to do so.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Thank YOU! And for the record I thougt this thread should have been closed before the first page ended. It is both religious (at least for Christians) and political.


Completely agree with you. I am not a praying person either and frankly I get tired to have pushed prayer down my throat so many times. I try to ignore it and try to be tolerant (one life lesson that we have to learn), but sometimes it is hard to do. Why you have to tell the all world that you are praying is beyond me. It should be a private matter. Telling the all world that you are a christian and praying does not make you a better person. And praying only for your own country, doesn't it make you being selfish ? (another lesson to learn, not being selfish). To be clear, nobody has to take this personally, when I say "you" it does not mean somebody specific. So don't be offended, I try not be offended by your prayers. So I expect to get the same consideration. But with my experience I probably won't get it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> I agree, Pam. This thread is clearly in violation of our rules.
> 
> "Discussions on the topics of religion or politics are not allowed at all on this forum."
> 
> SM has a diverse membership with many different religious and political views. This thread is clearly offensive to our non-Christian members. I am disappointed that it has not been removed.


Completely agree with you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> Completely agree with you. I am not a praying person either and frankly I get tired to have pushed prayer down my throat so many times. I try to ignore it and try to be tolerant (one life lesson that we have to learn), but sometimes it is hard to do. Why you have to tell the all world that you are praying is beyond me. It should be a private matter. Telling the all world that you are a christian and praying does not make you a better person. And praying only for your own country, doesn't it make you being selfish ? (another lesson to learn, not being selfish). To be clear, nobody has to take this personally, when I say "you" it does not mean somebody specific. So don't be offended, I try not be offended by your prayers. So I expect to get the same consideration. But with my experience I probably won't get it.


Janine, I respect your opinion. What I like about you is that you are honest and don't fudge the truth with how you think and feel. And, I see you doing it without personally attacking anyone personally.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think a few people have tried to highjack a great thread. It changed the moment they posted. Many SM members including me pray regularly for all kinds of things on SM..it has been that way as long as I have been a member, anyway. I agree with what Bridget said that we can either pray or we can't. I don't see this as violating any rule..or promoting any particular religion. I have reread this thread several times and I saw no political agenda..and for the record, I hate politics. If folks feel like they can't pray, there will likely be a mass exodus of a lot of loving, caring people on this forum. I love SM and many folks on this forum and to see something like this happen would break my heart.:smcry: I pray that the moderators will be granted wisdom..rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aprilb said:


> I think a few people have tried to highjack a great thread. It changed the moment they posted. Many SM members including me pray regularly for all kinds of things on SM..it has been that way as long as I have been a member, anyway. I agree with what Bridget said that we can either pray or we can't. I don't see this as violating any rule..or promoting any particular religion. I have reread this thread several times and I saw no political agenda..and for the record, I hate politics. If folks feel like they can't pray, there will likely be a mass exodus of a lot of loving, caring people on this forum. I love SM and many folks on this forum and to see something like this happen would break my heart.:smcry: I pray that the moderators will be granted wisdom..rayer:rayer:rayer:


I will continue to pray for others and I will continue to ask for prayers for my Snowball. I do believe in prayer. And, like you, April ... I pray that the moderators will be granted wisdom. 

Okay ... Gotta get ready for the storm hitting the East Coast and make sure Snowball gets in his walk this afternoon.I hope everyone here has a great weekend!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I will continue to pray for others and I will continue to ask for prayers for my Snowball. I do believe in prayer. And, like you, April ... I pray that the moderators will be granted wisdom.
> 
> Okay ... Gotta get ready for the storm hitting the East Coast and make sure Snowball gets in his walk this afternoon.I hope everyone here has a great weekend!


Marie I was going to answer your previous post but did not know how to. I can understand people asking for prayers for their dogs or a loved one and I don't really mind even tho I think it is futile. But if it makes people feel better so be it. And that's what counts even tho it is not my belief. What ever makes you happy. But when people ask for prayers for a country especially when there are elections you know they are praying for their own candidate. And when they tell you otherwise they are either in denial or not honest. Threads like this have been closed because they end up ugly. I too wish we could have a constructive discussion about those things, but unfortunately because of some (even tho they are in the minority) threads have to be closed.

In my heart, I am with all of you who are in the path of that storm. Having lived in Houston for 30 years I know what it is all about. Be safe and who ever you believe in protects you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Janine, I just wanted to thank you for your honesty and approach. My political beliefs are my own ~ they are all over the board ...but hey I'm a Gemini would you expect anything less lol  ? I did want to tell you that in my journey of Faith, I'm learning to be a better prayer warrior. This is not always easy for me, so I have committed to lifting up a prayer (especially when specifically requested) and acknowledging the action by response (typing: "praying" or whatever). I have learned that many folks find comfort in seeing their request for prayer being followed through by others actions. Maybe that's why others feel the need to say "praying for you" etc...I don't know. It's just why I do it. Hope that shines some light on the subject.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When I pray for my country I pray that our leaders have the wisdom to carry us forth in a direction that leads us into peace and prosperity, not destruction. I also pray that the citizens vote with knowledge and not prejudices and hear say.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Janine, I too have read and reread all the posts on this thread. You are totally entitled to your opinion and I am entitled to mine. We also have freedom of speech which is what makes us very blessed to live here.
I do not see this thread as a political agenda except by a few who are looking for trouble.
The Op's request was simple, honest and heartfelt. I do not think it is selfish to pray for our country and it should not be assumed that we don't pray for many countries in our troubled world who are hurting by war, poverty, terrorism etc.
Please understand when we respond to prayer request we are not out to tell the world about it or bragg but to reassure the requesting person that we are willing to be in communion with them. It is as simple as that.
I have seen many prayers answered and many not. I don't pretend to know God's plan for each of us.
I hope this answers some of your questions.
:wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Why do people who find a thread offensive keep going to it?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

lol....very good point


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

maggieh said:


> I'm leaving this thread open but would like to remind everyone that threads about politics and religion are not allowed in the Spoiled Maltese rules. Please be certain that any future comments are neutral on those topics. For example, my hope is that our world can find a way to live in peace, regardless of individual beliefs.
> 
> Thanks!


Although the vast majority of posts since this reminder have reflected thoughtful discourse, I want to remind folks that posts that are intentionally trying to stir things will be removed and the posting member's behavior will be addressed privately. Thank you.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Me too!*



sdubose said:


> I wanted to let ya'll know that what has been heavy on my heart is the pure evil in this country, well the world today. Everytime you watch the news... Children are being abuse, molested, stolen out of your back yard. Elderly are being robbed, mistreated... Not to mention the poor animals. And I live in a small rural community. I can't imagine what it is like in the bigger cities. It's been weighing on my heart and my mind. On the way to work this morning a voice told me to start praying. And the feeling that I need to pray without ceasing will not leave me. Just heavy hearted. Thats the only way I know to describe it. Anyways, I know that's the way the world is now. But sometimes it hard to shallow.


I'm 56 years old and to be very honest, this is the first election that I have truly been informed about and am worried about. We also live in a very small community, Kingsport TN, and we have had more than our share of violence, drugs, elder abuse and other dreadful things that I never would have believed would touch our city. I often wonder what my grandparents, who have been gone from us for many years, would think about the world as it is today. Not happy, I can guess!! But, we have to make an informed decision based on ALL the facts and pray for the best. God has never deserted us and He never will...I think that I will go and love on my babies..Whatever happens in this world, I know that my fur babies will always be my source of comfort and happiness.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, this thread will need to be closed because of ongoing problems.


----------

